# Cpma exam !



## dalanicks@aol.com (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I failed my cpma test by 5 points I AM so mad.  I took the cpma course with aapc AND had the book and still failed.  any other suggestions for studying  going to retake it as soon as it comes up in my area.  Has anyone bought the NAMAS auditing book or have done the CCO course, I spent enough money on the cpma course.  any tips would help.

thanks


----------



## Pathos (Nov 27, 2018)

Failing any test is always frustrating, I've been there and understand the disappointment. However, don't lose hope or focus. Look at the exam feedback, and focus on the areas where you didn't do so well (low score), however do not neglect the other areas. Read the books again, if you didn't get a study guide consider getting one. I got one for my CPC and I LOVED it! If there's a good deal, perhaps even consider getting the practice exams.

At any rate, don't let your knowledge go stagnant even though you might feel like ripping the books up and stomp on them. You'd be glad you put in the effort when you receive your CPMA certificate!

Good luck!


----------



## thecodingnurse@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2018)

I just took my CPMA on 12/1/18 and passed. I used the AAPC CPMA study guide and practice exams! All of the questions on my exam came directly from the study guide. I also wrote a lot of the study guide information into my coding books. Even some of the audit cases came from the study guide, but the information was tweeked a little bit. Good luck on your next attempt!!!!


----------



## Nichole440 (Dec 11, 2018)

*CMPA Study Guide*

Hi, I am taking the CPMA exam on the 29th of this month and I tried to order the CPMA study guide online but they are no longer selling the 2018 version. I know this is a long shot but would anyone be willing to let me borrow theirs until I take the exam?


----------



## Pathos (Dec 11, 2018)

I do not have the CPMA study guide, however have you tried calling AAPC Customer Service (800-626-2633) on this one? eBay? Craigslist?

If your exam is on 12/29, you might be cutting it pretty close even if you got the guide tomorrow. Perhaps consider grabbing the Practice Exams instead, as they should be available to you sooner?


----------



## Nichole440 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi thank you for that! I have already purchased the course and the practice exams and have been studying them for a while! I am just concerned that the study guide may have something on there that the course and the practice exams don't.


----------



## Tmpitts  (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello, 

I took my test on 12/1/18 and passed also, I took the whole AAPC course which was very helpful.  While waiting I was going crazy and thought about all the questions that I was not sure of so I was for sure I failed, but I said to myself if I have to take it again, like one of the other responses "You know your weak areas" So focus on that, but do not forget to go back everyday and refresh your mind on the rules and regulations.


----------



## allyssa.kittle@va.gov (Jan 15, 2019)

*Cpma*

I took the NAMA class and took the exam and past.  In December I took the CEMA bootcamp online and took CEMA  test and past. I took notes and found it informative.


----------

